# Lyons-Turin LGV - route/maps?



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anybody know the route of the high-speed railway line under construction between Lyons (Lyon) and Turin (Torino)? I'm going to be travelling from Turin airport to the Serre Chevalier ski area in just over a week - am I going to see any of the site?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Never mind - I've just checked and construction doesn't start until 2008


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I think they were having a problem with making tunnels in Italy due to toxic elements.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> I think they were having a problem with making tunnels in Italy due to toxic elements.


???? What kind of toxic elements ?











The acces tunnel in 2005 (length 2km):

















The tunnel :









http://www.transalpine.com/
http://www.ltf-sas.com/


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Rocks


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Toxic rocks?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*What is Asbestos?
Asbestos is the term used to define a group of minerals that break up into elastic fibres that are highly resistant to wear. Under its natural form, Asbestos is found in seams, it only becomes a hazard to health when it is reduced to dust.*

In the Val de Suse, concerns have been raised regarding the presence of asbestos along the path of the Lyon-Turin. However, for the joint French-Italian section (base tunnel and Bussoleno tunnel) the risk of encountering asbestos is low. Many measurements have been made by specialised teams so far. These show that asbestos is found only in a few seams that are just a few centimetres or millimetres thick.
Moreover, rock samples are taken and analysed regularly in the immediate area of the future excavation work, this confirms the importance of the preliminary test bores. Specific measures have been defined by LTF to be taken, should asbestos be found in larger quantities.

In the case asbestos seams were to be encountered while boring the future galleries as all boring machines are fitted with systems capable of vacuuming the tiny particles of asbestos dispersed in the air. The asbestos fibres will then be stored in airtight bags, and transported out of the tunnel to be stored at specific storage sites. These operations will be executed under strict safety conditions, both regarding the personnel working inside the tunnel, and the neighbouring populations, and in compliance with the regulations in force.

http://www.ltf-sas.com/pages/articles.php?art_id=291



*The presence of Radium and of Uranium along the path of the new Lyon-Turin link has been mentioned in Italy, in the sector of the Val de Suse. What is the real situation?*

Radioactivity:
The “Institut Polytechnique” of Turin has carried out preliminary studies concerning the possibility of higher levels of radioactivity in the Val de Suse area: no anomalies were reported as regards the radiological profile in the region, the measurements show levels that are in line with the average levels observed for the earth’s crust.

Clarification regarding Radium:
Radium is a natural radioactive gas that is present in the air we breathe everyday. It is present at very low concentration levels and presents no health hazard. In a house for example, Radium could only seep in from the foundations on which the house has been built. However, the use of concrete for the foundations will make a building impermeable to potential radium emanations.
Regarding the construction work for the Lyon-Turin link, the only potential risk related to Radium would be situated inside the tunnels. For this reason, LTF has planned to install high performance ventilation systems in the galleries. These will renew the air at such a rate as to ensure that radioactivity levels will be almost nonexistent.
Uranium:
Approximately 8000 samplings and measurements have been carried out in order to detect the potential presence of Uranium. The results have shown that the level of radioactivity is normal, similar to levels observed in the sea, for example, and therefore harmless for the neighbouring population. 

http://www.ltf-sas.com/pages/articles.php?art_id=289


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

There we go


----------

